# 1967 GTO Rochester QJet Fuel Line from Pump to Carb size



## 3rd1967gto (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey folks! My first post on this great forum. I have just purchased a mostly stock 1967 GTO with the original YS engine and turbo 400 rebuilt. Somewhere along the way a Carter Thermoquad carb was added. I am replacing it with a rebuilt Rochester QJet from Ames. My question: What is the stock fuel line size from the carb to the fuel pump? I think I can get a short piece of line with the fuel fitting from Dorman but I want to get the correct one. I think it is 5/16" but want to be sure. Thanks so much for any help. I am an "old" GTO lover, having bought my first one new in 1967.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome, 3rd '67. It is 5/16, but do yourself a favor and get the pre-bent line or lines from the vendors. It is a tight, precise fit from the pump to the carb, and it tucks up against the timing cover. Check and see if you have two fuel lines coming out of the frame of your car towards the fuel pump. If you do, you have the optional severe duty fuel package and this requires a special filter, as well as an additional fuel return line. I just got through redoing all of this on my own '67 after driving it over 20 years jury-rigged. What a difference to have the RIGHT stuff on the engine. If you need help, just ask!
Jeff


----------



## 3rd1967gto (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, it has two lines, one is real small and goes up to an external filter. It has one inlet line to the bottom of the pump and one outlet from the pump to the external filter then to the carb. 
I think this was added during the restoration. This car came from the factory with the heater deleted. The fellow I bought it from had a 66 tri power on it.
would I be correct in using the 3 piece line from Ames? thanks for your help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, 3rd67. There is a short line that goes from the carb to the big filter. The end of the filter that has the two outlet lines faces the carb. You need the bracket that holds the filter to the T-stat outlet stud. The little line goes down behind the alternator and along side the timing cover, where it fastens with a clamp. The other end of the small line connects to your in-frame line with about an 8" piece of 1/4" fuel line. Get the spring type hose clamps while your at it. The other big line goes from the pump to meet the carb line, leaving a gap just big enough for the filter to fit. There is very little room to work in this area, and worm drive clamps are bulky and look terrible here. It's a pain to connect all this stuff, but the upside is never having to worry about stripping the fuel inlet on the Q-jet (all you need is the big filter), and no fuel vapor lock issues on hot days. Re-installing the fuel return system on my car keeps the fuel going to the carb noticably cooler. I did mine when I had the engine out for a complete reseal job recently, so it was just "one more thing" that I straightened out to restore the car's integrity.


----------



## 3rd1967gto (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks again Jeff! I appreciate the advice.
3rd1967GTO(Richard)


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Geeteeohguy, I was researching and found this thread about having 2 fuel lines. My 65 has a 5/16 fuel line from the tank pick-up to the fuel pump, then it's 3/8 steel to Q-Jet. It also has a 1/4 line from the tank to the front crossmember that has been plugged. I read your response but do not understand where this 1/4 line is attached at the carb/engine? My 389 has a Q-Jet off a 68 421. Any advice or pics would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

